# Near Death Experience Of A Jehova Witness



## Lowjack (May 12, 2010)

Ex-Jehovah Witness Learns the Witnesses lie about our Spirit Bodies

The Near Death Experience of Haydee Cortes


I was baptized by the Jehovah witnesses in 1970. I believed in God but I didn't believe that Jesus Christ was God.  I believed Jesus Christ was a god created by the true God. I didn't believe in life after death much less that there was a conscious spirit that would leave the body when one died. I didn't believe in any kind of miracle healing nor I believed that God would communicate with people through visions or dreams. I believed that all kind of healing, miracles and visions were the work of the devil. I was very loyal to these Jehovah Witness teachings, and nobody could convince me of the contrary. 

On September 12, 1973 I was ready to have a C-section done. While I was on the operation table I could see how the doctors and nurses were getting ready to do their job and they were kind of painting my abdomen with an orange liquid. I was concerned about it and asked what were they doing. The doctor explained to me that they were doing this before the anesthesia since they had to apply the anesthesia and start cutting right away to avoid the baby to be sedated.

They started injecting me the anesthesia and I felt a strange sensation. My body got stiffed, but my mind stayed awake. I realized they were going to cut my abdomen and I was not asleep. I tried to move and scream in desperation but all efforts were in vain. I started feeling a terrible pain while they were cutting my abdomen. All of a sudden in the middle of my pain I heard an audible voice saying; "Look what is going to happen to you!" 
In that instant I was pulled out of my body with a sudden swoosh. I was moving very fast in a circular motion heading toward the ceiling of the room. I stayed hovering there looking down to what they were doing. I could see how my baby was being taken out of my womb. I felt very sad and I said: "Nothing can be done, everything is over for me on the earth. I was so anxious to see that baby and I couldn't even hold it in my arms". I remembered my other children with sadness and said, "This is the end; now my children will forget all about me". 

I then started going up. I was aware I didn't have a solid body. I was some kind of energy force moving at a high speed like in a circular motion. I was completely conscious. I knew I was me and I had all my memories with me. I knew I had left the earth. I found myself in a pitch black place. I started asking questions to myself. "Is this the universe? Where am I? Where am I going to? Am I going to stay here forever?" All of a sudden I started feeling something very strange. The only word I can use for this is agony or torment. At the same time I was feeling a need for my body. I wanted to get out of there and I wanted my body back. I couldn't bear the torment. I remembered the voice I heard at the hospital right before coming out of my body ("look what is going to happen to you"). I started screaming "PLEASE, DON'T LET THIS TO HAPPEN!" " I ACCEPT I WON'T EVER GO TO THE EARTH AGAIN , I ACCEPT I WON 'T EVER SEE MY CHILDREN AGAIN, BUT I CAN'T ACCEPT I WILL BE HERE FOREVER". "NO, PLEASE, DON'T LET THIS TO HAPPEN!" Immediately I heard a group of voices saying at the same time "This is for you to believe". I answered " I only believe in the Almighty God. 

Then there was a silence.  

The torment I was feeling stopped and I started to come down at a high speed again. I found myself back to the ceiling of the hospital room. This time my body was laying on a stretcher and I saw a nurse tapping its face and saying "Haydee, wake up!" I could clearly see her while I was moving down closer. Then I was softly dropped inside my body. The nurse was still tapping my face and calling my name. I opened my eyes and there she was right in front of my face. I looked at her eyes while I was thinking "I wish you knew where I'm coming from". I couldn't take the experience away from my mind and I was in a big concern about people in the world. I thought, "The Jehovah Witnesses deceived me, we are Spiritual Beings inside a flesh body and we come out of the body when we die!" People don't know what can happen to them. They should know about this!"

With this experience I learned that since I didn't believe in the Son of God I was in darkness. And there is where I went.

Matthew 8:11-12," And I say to you that many will come from east and west, and sit down with Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob in the kingdom of heaven. But the sons of the kingdom will be cast out into outer darkness. There will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.”

Matthew 25:30 - And cast ye the unprofitable servant into outer darkness: there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth.

A few days later I was discharged from the hospital. I couldn't stop thinking about my amazing experience. I kept on repeating to myself, "I was deceived by the Jehovah Witnesses about no spirit coming out of the body when we died, and I just experienced it". I started to care for everyone in the world. I wanted to warn everybody about that dark place. I decided then to believe in Jesus Christ as my Savior and Lord and started visiting a Christian church. 

After I have received Jesus Christ as my Lord and savior I woke up one night and got up from my bed. While walking toward the door I looked back at my bed and I saw my husband sleeping and to my surprise, my body was also there next to him. I realized I was out of my body again but this time I was not a formless energy moving at high speed. This time I had a body. I stretched my arms forward and looked at this new body. I then looked at my children's bedroom and I felt sad to leave them. I thought, "now when my children wake up they will see I'm dead. They will bury me and they will forget all about me. They don't have anybody to take good care of them, poor things". 

I then knelt on the floor and started praying, "Please Lord, in the name of your son Jesus Christ, return me to my body. My children need me." I felt a force lifting me up slowly from the floor and positioned me on top of my material body on the bed and I started to come down slowly until I fell inside it. Right away I tried to open my eyes and move but the body was rigid like a wall . All efforts to move were in vain. I got desperate and I started to pray "Please Lord, my children need me; there is no one to take care of them properly, bring me back to life." I started feeling like needles inside my whole body. I felt the force of life and the beating of my heart. I then opened my eyes and this time they opened. Then I moved my fingers to check and they moved. I then jumped out of my bed amazed.

I have told this experience in different churches and many lives have been touched and have given their hearts to the Lord. To God be the glory.

/s/ Haydee Cortes


----------



## ronpasley (May 13, 2010)

Amen, glory to God


----------



## earl (May 13, 2010)

Instead of constantly tearing down someone elses religion ,why don't you try expousing why yours is so great and without problems ?Or is that the reason you constantly tear down others, in hope of making yours look palatable ?
Any articles on how Jews who believe Judaism feel about you ?


----------



## jmar28 (May 13, 2010)

I don't know, it's hard for me to believe this woman had 2 near death expierences, one from anesthesia  and the other while sleeping


----------



## christianhunter (May 13, 2010)

There have been too many experiences, where people have described surroundings or actions,they could not have otherwise known about.I believe this womans account of her coming away from  a cult.It is also not up to me,to question her testimony.Amen!
To GOD be The Glory!


----------



## Lowjack (May 13, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> I don't know, it's hard for me to believe this woman had 2 near death expierences, one from anesthesia  and the other while sleeping



Yes sir it happened to me twice or three, one in the operating table where I flat lined for several minutes.
The Second in the intensive care unit,both times I left my body and went before the Lord.

And the third , I'm not sure if I flat lined or not, when I got a penicillin Shot for Pneumonia and As soon as the penicillin entered my body, My Lungs shut down and rescue had to take me to the hospital while they pumped air into me, that time I left my body but went up to the ceiling where the Lord came down and met me and pushed me back in the body.These are real experiences and not imaginary.

Earl tell us about your believes you know mine.
You are very short sighted if you think I posted this to shoot down a religion other than mine.


----------



## Lowjack (May 13, 2010)

*Anotherone*

Don't despair. God is in Love with His People...


One week before Christmas in 1993, I had an extraordinary meeting with my Lord in the City of the Great King. 

That morning I was reading the 91st Psalm in my daily bible study, and read that the Angels will carry you upon their hands, and that no evil will befall you. This scripture came to life for me in the afternoon. 

Around 2:30 as I was going on my daily walk, my heart started to give me problems, and I became short of breath. Much of this is due to a heart problem that I encountered when I was 9 years old and was interned by the Japanese on the island of Sumatra in the years 1942-1945.

I had survived black water fever, but barely, and I am one of the few survivors of that camp in Bankinang, Indonesia.

I was immediately taken to the hospital by ambulance, and was given a blood thinner called Streptokinase, even after I had warned the doctors of my severe allergic reactions to a lot of medications and food additives.

I asked them to consult with my allergist who was treating me at that time.

They convinced my wife and I that there was no danger in taking this medication.

They administered it, and left the room. 

Within minutes, I had an anaphylactic shock, which closed my throat so that I could no longer breath. I flat lined, indicating that my heart stopped beating. They called out a code Blue, and immediately started to work feverously on me to try to bring me back to life. In the meantime, I remember taking my last breath, and asked the Lord to take my spirit into His care, and immediately all anxiety and pain left me, and felt myself leaving the bed in perfect health. 

I saw one of the nurses who was in charge of me crying, sitting in a corner of the room. Everyone allready assumed that I had passed on. I jumped in front of her and tried to touch her and show her that there was nothing wrong with me, and that I was quite all right, and very much alive.

The next thing I noticed that I found myself in the presence of three heavenly beings, in long flowing white robes, who where carrying me carefully upon their hands. I could however not make out their faces, as they gently carried me away.

Then I realized that I must have died, so I asked them where they were taking me. Now the language was an unspoken one, language proceeded by thought.
They informed me that they were instructed to take me to the City of the great King.

They treated me with great respect as if I was the Son of the King, or a Prince of Israel. I did not go through any tunnel, nor saw any family members, but was instantly transported to a City of Light, and was brought before the Great King, whom, I might add, treated me like a son coming home from battle. He showed intense emotions, and let me know that He was in love with me and all those who profess His Name. It was his desire to keep me there, but the decision to go back was mine, and I realized that I had much work to do for His Namesake.

I did go back with a heavy heart after He showed me off, and honored me, which I did not understand at the time, for I figured that I should be honoring Him!

When I finally came back to my body after 20 minutes, I saw a woman heart specialist who I had seen earlier, coming to my room, and I explained to her that had seen her in the extensive care room, as she was working on me, trying to revive me. She thought it was unusual since I was supposed to be gone, and showed no signs of life.

I had some brain damage, due to the lack of oxygen to my brain, and could not taste or smell for almost 3 years later. All this occurred around Christmas time, and I was released to go home, but where was home? I had no memory of the places where I had lived, and could not recognize one of my children. The Christmas lights where still on New Years Eve 1993, and when we finally arrived home, my wife explained that this is where I lived, and that I also owned another home, and two cars! I started to cry because of God's grace towards me.

My wife was informed by the doctor, that if I were to survive, I would most likely be in wheel chair and a vegetable. But due to a word of knowledge by one of the pastors in my church, I was told that I would smell and taste again, and have my brain function back.

Since that time I have witnessed to many people about God's great city awaiting all those who place their faith in Jesus, and the great place that He has been building for them. He is soon to come back for his own, at a time that we could not possibly realistically anticipate from a human standpoint. He is so eager to show all He has waiting for them and to show you off to His Heavenly Father. Many things I could not relate due to the fact that the reality of life up there is far grander than human words can express. To anyone who will find comfort in this message I say: God is IN LOVE with His people, and we are considered courageous by Angels, who are all around us at the command of the King. So don't despair, and lift up your head, for your deliverance is nearer than you think!

/s/ GERARD SYBERS
gesybers@msn.com


----------



## olchevy (Sep 25, 2010)

BUMP TO TOP.....Great account.....


----------



## earl (Sep 26, 2010)

I got some ocean front property in Arizona ...


----------



## CAL (Sep 26, 2010)

earl said:


> I got some ocean front property in Arizona ...



"Oh yea of little Faith",as I have posted many times."If I am wrong in my belief,I have lost nothing.If you are wrong in your disbelief,you have all eternity to celebrate being wrong".Wonder how long eternity is?Where does the sky end?


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 26, 2010)

The human brain does interesting things to compensate for pain, and it is well documented what anesthesia can do to enhance a feeling of euphoria and to impact human memory.


----------



## earl (Sep 26, 2010)

I do love morphine. Almost makes you look forward to the angioplasty .


----------



## gtparts (Sep 26, 2010)

earl said:


> I got some ocean front property in Arizona ...



Keep it. I have a mansion in the kingdom of God!


----------



## earl (Sep 26, 2010)

Same difference !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtparts (Sep 26, 2010)

earl said:


> Same difference !!!!!!!!!!!



We'll just have to agree to disagree on that one, earl..... until you come back to the truth.


----------



## earl (Sep 26, 2010)

Awww come on . You know that was a poke.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks but this is not my total testimony, this are testimonies of others that have come back, I will type it up tonight and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- it.
Don't care about the opinions of the non-believers or the scientific crowed, LOL
Unless you being there and seen things no mind can conceived you will not believe until you are there.


----------

